# Had a good day



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Last weekend my wife and I took advantage of the nice weather and got the dogs out. Squirrels were really moving and it made for a fun hunt.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Nothing beats squirrel pot pie.

L & O


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks like a good hunt and a beautiful backdrop for picture!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

awesome. anyone that hasn't hunted squirrel with dogs is missing out on a great hunting experience.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Nice!


----------

